# Complicated History, Entral or TPN ?



## Gavin Elliott (Nov 6, 2014)

Need some help or support!

Ive a long complicated medical history... Multiple bowel surgeries.

At the moment my main problem is that my body rejects food!

Starting last November I started loosing weight and vomiting and diarrhea became very common.

My Gastro ran test and ruled out most normal simple things. This strung along for 6 months till april/may when Id lost enought

weight to be admitted into hospital to place an NG tube. (was 85 kg in nov, 60kg in may.)

The NG Tube wasnt tolerated well neither was multiple formulas. After 2 weeks of intensive tests and new gastros and consultants was discoved ive a very rare variant of Coeliac Disease. Now pumped full of steriods and anti-immuants I started eating again.

Was discharged and started gaining weight and diarrhea and sickness slowed down, not stopped.

Sept and all hell breaks loose along with my diahrea and sickness... Weight is falling off again and now down to just above 60kgs again.

The consultant started me on steriods again and they have done nothing. He suggested if they dont work he would implant j tube or TPN via PICC for long term management.

Seen my surgeon again on wed and he suggested when the consultant decides which route were doing down he can perform the ileostomy that ive been waiting on years to cope with the bowel incontinence and pain ive had for years.

My questions are, whos had both or either which should I opt for ? Any one had Jtube via open surgery?

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Gavin--so sorry for all you've been through! what a long long road...yes, very complicated.

i don't have any experience with any of this but there's another board i read for motility disorders and there are lots of people on there with complicated health problems--there's a lot of talk of surgeries, TPN, J tubes etc on it. you might want to register over there, take a look, search the board for J tube etc and post your question there. there's a lot of really helpful and supportive people on that board:

http://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility/

.

and there's also an ostomy board on Inspire. very helpful and supportive people over there as well:

http://www.inspire.com/groups/ostomy/

there are people from the uk on both boards.

and hopefully you'll get some answers to your questions here on the ibs board as well.

wishing you all the best with whatever you decide to do. i do hope you can find some relief.


----------

